# Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2004)

Heute nacht um ca. 0 Uhr 30 wars dann soweit:
Mit AndreasK dürfen wir das 5.000ste Mitglied beim Anglerboard begrüssen.

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spass an Board, nicht nur an AndreasK, sondern an alle unsere nen Member :m   :m  :m 

Eigentlich wären es ja schon fast 350 mehr, aber durch Löschung von Doppelaccounts, erkannten Fakes etc. hat es eben etwas länger gedauert.

Nun könnt Ihr ja mal schätzen, wann wir das 10.000ste Member begrüssen können.

Tipp dazu: Momentan haben wir pro Monat zwischen 300 und 500 neue Registrierungen.

Ich schätze also mal, dass wir so in ca. 15 Monaten das 10.000ste Member begrüssen können, also im August 2005.


----------



## Pete (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

...tusch...und, thomas...wie war das mit dem tippen??? such doch bitte mal denjenigen raus, der am dichtesten dran war...der soll ruhig ne runde freibier für alle schmeißen...


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wären es ja schon fast 350 mehr, aber durch Löschung von Doppelaccounts, erkannten Fakes etc. hat es eben etwas länger gedauert.


...und das mit bereinigter Datenbank.Tolle Sache!  #6  #6


----------



## Laksos (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Willkommen in unserer bescheidenen Hütte, AndreasK!      :m


----------



## wildbootsman (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

5 0 0 0
Hura, super, sehr gut..

Das vernetzte Wissen über Angeln und andere wichtigen Dinge des Lebens.

Wildi


----------



## Jirko (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen im anglerboard andreas #h die 5.000 sollte irgendwie in deiner signatur erwähnung finden :m #h


----------



## Tiffy (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

herzlich Willkommen #h


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Jau abgefahren :z 

5Tsnd sind wirklich stark #r 

Ein herzliches Willkommen an unser 5000tes Member #h


----------



## Garfield0815 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

*5000* #r  #r 
Herzlich Willkommen Andreas
Viel Spaß an Board


----------



## wodibo (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Ja isses denn  :z  :z  :z 

5 0 0 0

Willkommen im Board Andreas :m #6


----------



## nasengnuf (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Viel Spass on Board auch von mir!
Herzlich Willkommen! #g


----------



## René F (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*


----------



## rob (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

waaaaaaaaaaaahnsinnnnnnnnnnnnn:m:m
super und ein herzliches willkommen im board!
ich geb gleich meinen tip für das 10000 mitglied ab: 16.seb.05#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Wau, 5000 Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Willkommen im Board Andreas. #h


----------



## bine (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Ein herzliches Willkommen auch von mir!!!

Übrigens mein Tip für das 10.000te Mitglied: 02.05.2005!!!


----------



## AndreasK (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Da hier nun schon so viel geschrieben wurde will ich mich nun auch mal melden.  


Wie man hier aufgenommen wird finde ich schon bemerkenswert! Ist nicht auf allen Boards so! #r 

Aber auch das fachliche Wissen in diesem Forum ist Spitze. Ich lese nun schon seit einiger Zeit mit und habe trotz einiger Jahre Angelerfahrung doch noch viel gelernt.

Dann wollen wir nun mal gemeinsam auf weitere 5000 Mitglieder hoffen. Am 3.8.06 wird es soweit sein. :m


----------



## Franky (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Moinsen... Da putzt man nixahnend seine Tastatur und dann sowas.... :q
Herzlich willkommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

5000... Eine IRRE Zahl........


----------



## ollidi (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Herzlich willkommen 5000sender. :m
Wat ne Memberzahl. Das muß man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Iss ja Irre. :m 
*5000 Member* 

Meine Glückwunsch Andreas. :m 
Ich denke auch das Du diese Zahl zur Ehre bei Dir in der Signatur einbinden solltest.


----------



## C.K. (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Was bin ich froh, dass wir seit heute morgen 5000 sind!:q:q:q:q


----------



## Knobbes (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

@ Andreas K.
Herzlich willommen im Board und viel Spass.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Glückwunsch und Willkommen,
da gibts doch glatt eine Quitte #g


----------



## Seadevil110 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

H e r z l i c h e n   G l ü c k w u n s c h 

zum Member   5  0  0  0  

wünscht Dir  Member 3333 ( Mann, wat bin ich Stolz drauf )

Hoffentlich hast Du genau so viel Freude an diesem Board wie ich  -

aber eines darfst Du bitte nicht vergessen - 
dazu beigetragen, dass Du und ich so eine geile Member-Nummer haben,
dafür sind all unsere Sportfreunde und Gleichgesinnten verantwortlich !!!
U ND   D E S H A L B:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


m.f.G. SEAD


----------



## arno (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Moin!
Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch und ein WILLKOMMEN im Anglerboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jani Brandl (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Servus!Ich schätze so dass die 10000 am 13.1.05 erreicht werden...


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Willkommen und viel Spaß hier im Board!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Guckt mal her wie die Zeit vergeht)
Am 04.05.2004 begrüssten wir unser 5.000stes Mitglied, heute stehen wir schon bei 8.188.
Ich hatte ja auf den August 2005 getippt, dass wir da das 10.000ste Mitglied kriegen, wenns so weitergeht wirds wohl etwas früher der Fall sein, wahrscheinlich so Ende Juni/Anfang Juli.
Wil noch einer tippen???


----------



## bine (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Ich halte meinen Tipp vom lezten Jahr 02.05.2005 aufrecht!!!  #6  #6  #6 Das ist ein super Tag, weil da Anni Geburtstag hat!!!!!  #6  :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Moin Moin ,
na da da mach ich mit  |supergri  . Mein Tipp : der 21.5 , weil wir da von der Nudelholzbande immer Hornis angeln gehen und abends dann grillen wollen . Seit 5 Jahren machen wir das schon und immer war es tagsüber klasse und wenn Peter der Grill angeschmissen hat , gab es Regen  |supergri . Wenn es regenet haben die Leute Zeit für´s Internet und melden sich an  #6 .
@Thomas
mach Doch einen Thread dafür auf wer will kann mit tippen  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*



> @Thomas
> mach Doch einen Thread dafür auf wer will kann mit tippen


Kann man doch hier auch, dann ists übersichtlicher.
Ihr seid aber schon sehr optimistisch, ich denke wirklich es wird Juni/Juli werden.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

*16.06.05 ist es soweit #6 * 
Ich habe das so im Urin.​


----------



## Andreas 25 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Sorry


----------



## Alexander2781 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Das Thema wurde am 04.05.2004 erstellt, deshalb die 5000!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Stimmt, und nu gehts auf die 10.000 zu )


----------



## tanner (5. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

ich sasche mal 18.06.2005 --- muss ich dann einen ausgeben?


----------



## haukep (5. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Wow, klasse, das AB hat die Größe einer Kleinstadt erreicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*



> muss ich dann einen ausgeben?


Auf jeden Fall!! )


> Wow, klasse, das AB hat die Größe einer Kleinstadt erreicht


Und ist auf dem Weg zur "Großstadt" ))


----------



## Counter-Striker (5. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Ich sage mal ende Juni wird der 10.000 Boardi hier auftauchen ! Also ich schätze am *20.6.05*
Man könnte doch einen Wettbewerb machen !? Man kann Wetten wann der 10.000 Boardi auftaucht ! Jeder gibt seine Wette ab , der oder die Gewinner bekommen einen kleinen Preis :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*



> !? Man kann Wetten wann der 10.000 Boardi auftaucht ! Jeder gibt seine Wette ab , der oder die Gewinner bekommen einen kleinen Preis


Das folggende Problem hatten wir bei den letzten "Jubiläen" auch schon immer:
Da will dann einer mit "Gewalt" der 10.000ste werden und es kommen ab 9990 viele Fakeanmeldungen, daher verzichten wird darauf.


----------



## Counter-Striker (5. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

aha , wusste ich nicht .............sorry


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

No Problem))


----------



## ThomasRö (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Ich schätze, dass das 10000 Mitglied am 05.07.2005 sich anmeldet. Das würde sich gut treffen genau an meinem Geburtstag


----------



## sebastian (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

du gemeiner Kerl ich wollt grad das selbe schreiben
geboren am 5.juli .....


----------



## Gast 1 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Natürlich wünsche ich dem Bord den 10.000sensten User.#h#h#h

Aber dann würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn es zu Umstukturierungen kommt.

Es ist mir schon jetzt nicht mehr möglich, täglich alle neuen Beiträge zu lesen.

Wie kann es funktioinieren, daß ich ganz schnell die Beiträge finde, die mich interessieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Themen abonnieren, Suche benutzen, für Dich uninteressante Foren ausblenden, oder einfach noch mehr Zeit im Board verbringen))


----------



## ThomasRö (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> du gemeiner Kerl ich wollt grad das selbe schreiben
> geboren am 5.juli .....


Keine Angst selbst wenn wir die Runde teilen reicht unser Geld wohl nicht :q :q


----------



## haukep (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Ich finde nicht, dass es Umstrukturierungen geben muss, erst wenn es über 50.000 werden lässt sich das wohl nicht mehr vermeiden - aber wie ich unseren Dok kenne, hat er schon lange Pläne für diesen Fall in Peto... #h


----------



## Fischdödl (30. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

5000 Boardies???|kopfkratHammerkrass.Ich dachte gerade ich les nicht richtig#r#rNa dann mal|schild-gund Willkommen hier.

Gruß Dödl#h


----------



## Onkel Petrus (30. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Wow!!!


----------



## bine (30. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

lest den Thread doch mal weiter nach vorne, wir steuern aufs 10.000 Member zu!!  :q 
Und ich bleibe bei 02.05.05  #6


----------



## Kurzer (30. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

|welcome: |schild-g |stolz: #r #6 #h |wavey: |laola: |jump: #v #g :m |supergri :q 

Gruß


----------



## JuergenS (30. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*



> Themen: 47.161, Beiträge: 674.919, Benutzer: 8.644



@ Kurzer
Du bist ein bißchen spät dran mit dem Gratulieren   :q  :q


----------



## Counter-Striker (31. März 2005)

*AW: Wir begrüssen unser 5000stes Mitglied*

Nach meinen Berechnungen wird es am *20.6.05* soweit sein !


----------

